# [postfix] Limiter le nombre d'email par heure



## SuperCed (12 Septembre 2008)

Limiter le nombre d'emails par heure envoyés sur un domaine précis.

Je m'occupe d'un site web à très forte consultation.

Parfois il arrive que nous ayons un problème d'accès à nos SGBD ou autre.
Dans ce cas, nous envoyons un email d'alerte à chaque tentative.

Le problème, c'est que le nombre d'email envoyés pendant un laps de temps ou le sgbd est mort peut être énorme.

Il n'est pas rare que nous recevions dans ce cas des centaines de milliers d'emails par heure.

Ces emails sont envoyés par nos serveurs postfix.

Pour résoudre ce problème, j'aimerais pouvoir contrôler le flux d'email par heure ou par minute de façon à supprimer les nouveau emails qui arrievtn au lieux de les mettre dans "deferred".

Existe-il un moyen de faire ça avec postfix?

Sinon, j'ai aussi pensé à un moyen de stocker l'information sur le disque et de limiter à partir d'un certain nombre directement depuis PHP. Cependant, je ne pense pas que ce soit la meilleure solution car elle oblige à faire beaucoup de lectures sur le disque. En général, quand un problème de ce type arrive, il faut plutôt essayer de limiter le nombre de lecture disque et d'alléger les serveurs.

Voilà pourquoi je recherche un moyen de faire ça avec postfix. Sinon, peut-être qu'on peut configurer cela dans le php.ini qui utilise le module postfix?


----------

